# die ihren



## TheChabon

El único sentido que le encontraría a esto sería

Estas placas de piedra […], en tanto [preservadoras X guardianas] de la idea espacial que a través de ellas encontró expresión arquitectónica 

¿Se usa _ihren_ así o estoy inventando mal? [La otra sería que _la idea espacial encontró ihren expresión arquitectónica (de las placas de alabastro)_, pero eso no tendría sentido, creo.]

Diese Steintafeln, meistens Alabasterplatten, sind daher als Erhalter der räumlichen Idee die ihren architektonischen Ausdruck fand schon in architektonologischer Hinsicht und an und für sich das Wichtigste wozu uns die Nachgrabungen der Botta, Layard, Loftus, Rassam Und anderer geführt haben, [etc.]


----------



## Alemanita

Estas placas de piedra, (en su mayoría de alabastro), son por lo tanto - como preservadoras de la idea espacial que ha encontrado su expresión arquitectónica - en sí y en cuanto a architektonologisch lo más importante que nos han revelado las excavaciones de B.,etc.

Yo lo entiendo así que la idea del espacio encontró su expresión en la arquitectura y las placas de piedra lo manifiestan.


----------



## TheChabon

Me confundo con los artículos. Si se quisiera decir "la expresión arquitectónica de la idea espacial", ¿no debería ser _ihr_ architektonischen Ausdruck en vez de _ihren_ architektonischen Ausdruck?


----------



## Alemanita

No, porque es masculino, der Ausdruck. Y el posesivo se refiere a la idea. La pregunta para ver qué caso rige con encontrar, _finden_, es: wen oder was findet die Idee? = den Ausdruck, ihren Ausdruck, einen Ausdruck.

La frase "la expresión arquitectónica de la idea espacial", sin verbo, es: der architektonische Ausdruck der räumlichen Idee.


----------



## TheChabon

Muchas gracias por la explicación. Estas cosas todavía me provocan dolores de cabeza.


----------



## GNK

Hallo Chabon und Alemanita,

nachfolgend gebe ich zwei Beispiele, um zu zeigen, dass ich von der Erklärung maskulin/feminin noch nicht überzeugt bin. Ich bin jedoch kein Grammatikexperte. Bin auf Eure Überprüfung gespannt.

... die Idee [feminin], die ihren architektonischen Ausdruck fand, ...
... der Gedanke [maskulin], der seinen architektonischen Ausdruck fand, ...


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo GNK,

ich bin auch kein Grammatikexperte, eher im Gegenteil. Deine Beispiele sind natürlich korrekt. Da sein, seinen, ihr, ihren auf Spanisch alle 'su' sind, vermutete ich, dass Chabóns Verwirrung daher rührte. 

Viele Grüße.


----------



## GNK

TheChabon said:


> Me confundo con los artículos. Si se quisiera decir "la expresión arquitectónica de la idea espacial", ¿no debería ser _ihr_ architektonischen Ausdruck en vez de _ihren_ architektonischen Ausdruck?


 
The Chabon, Alemanita
zu dieser Frage erlaube ich mir eine weitere Anmerkung.

ihr architektonischer Ausdruck  ist Nominativ
_ihren_ architektonischen Ausdruck  ist Akkusativ

das Verb finden wird (zumindest hier) mit Akkusativ verwendet, wie schon Alemanita erklärt hat. Daher ist hier die Verwendung von _ihren_ zutreffend. 

Vielleicht war das der fragliche Punkt?


----------



## TheChabon

Gracias de vuelta a los dos. Con cada mensaje me doy cuenta de que lo poco que pensaba que sabía en realidad no lo sabía.


----------

